# My bird won't come out of the cage anymore.



## LeoandSkie

About a week and a half ago, my boyfriend took me to meet a bird he was feeding while his aunt was away. The bird was a conure, and I instantly fell inlove with it. However after doing some serious reading and talking to people, I realized how high maintenance this bird truthfully is. I love all animals but I just simply wouldn't have the time to be with it 24/7. 
My boyfriend and I headed over to petwise after visiting my dad's work and there were many birds there. I decided a budgie would be a much better choice, as I have had them in the past and always grew up around them. They fit well into my schedule. 
One bird in particular stuck out to me and she looked the youngest. I asked for her and the owner got her and packed her in her carrying box. 
We purchased a smaller cage, as I had full intention of letting her out whenever I possibly could which would probably be for a few hours each day. 
She seemed to settle in nicely and contradictory to what everyone has said, I decided to see how she would react to my finger. She jumped right on it with the command up and allowed me to bring her out of the cage. She flew around of course and landed on my blinds and windowsill. She seemed happy to be out of her cage but a bit stressed so I retuned her to the cage with a command of "go home".
For the last bit over a week she seemed to be content, however she's been extremely quiet. She seemed to be understanding the commands I was using and never has bitten or even pecked. 
Over the weekend I decided to get another bird (male) and hope that she would relax a bit, she hadn't fully settled which would mean no fighting. 
I took a large chance by putting Leo right into the cage with her and leaving all of the exits open if needed. However after some mouthing and shoving things have worked out VERY well. 
The birds sleep together, eat together, chirp to one another. However taking Skie out since Leo's entrance has been basically impossible. She refuses and when i trick her into coming out, she goes right back. 
How can I bond with both birds? I love them very much and want their company, that is why I brought them into my home, however it seems like they are inseparable and even when brought out together, refuse to come out.
I have left the cage open several times (including now) and neither will come out.
Leo has been very easy to take out and very tame, however just keeps returning. 
What can I do to bond with both of these birds without scaring them or making them uncomfortable?


----------



## Therm

Did you get the birds from the same pet store? 
If you didn't, you should have quarantined them first.  
Some birds are more 'easy going' when they first come home as they are more passive because they can be so frightened in their new home and are more willing to do things that they might normally not do. She may have been doing this when you first interacted with her. 

I would say your female budgie was maybe acting this way a little because she was afraid. Now she has a budgie friend, she is more interested in him than you. 
Taming budgies is easier done with a one of one basis. 

It might be an idea to house them in a different room from one another for a month or so. Work on bonding with them individually. When you have a good bond with them, allow them to be together. You will have to work on keeping the bond between you as much as you can but it is achievable.


----------



## LeoandSkie

I think that would upset them. They get along so well. I just wish they trusted me more.


----------



## Therm

They're both on your hand!!! That's AMAZING trust right there! I'd be super stoked if I were you.


----------



## Jonah

Welcome to talk budgies...

Yeah, with them sitting on your hand like that as new as they are, I would say the possibility of developing a friendship with both is real good. A lot of time and patience, along with plenty of work with them is what it will take. Check out our training and bonding section for the best in helpful do's and dont's...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Although you've had budgies in the past and grew up around them, there have been quite a few changes in what are considered best practices with regard to budgies' health and well being over the past years.
To ensure you are completely up-to-date, please be sure you review the Budgie Articles and the "Stickies" at the top of each section of the forum. 

Budgie Articles: Articles - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html

Taming and Bonding is all about building trust with your budgies which takes time and patience.
Budgies are often submissive when they are first brought into a new environment. As they become more acclimated to the new surroundings they often will become more independent so you may experience one step forward and two or more steps back.

I'd suggest taking a look at these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Cage size is important no matter how much out-of-cage time your budgies get. 
Bigger is always better. 
The minimum recommended cage size for two budgies is 30"x18"x18" and the width of the space between bars should be no more than 1/2".

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How to Guides: How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
FAQs: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your two birds are beautiful 

Leo and Skie still need a lot of time to adjust--generally its advised you let a bird settle in for two weeks or more before getting them without trying to touch/tame them, so they can get used to you and their new home adequately. 

I don't mean to put you off, but they could just be sitting on your hand and listening to all your commands because they're scared--new birds tend to be very submissive for the first few days. Make sure to continue working with them at their pace--it's okay to leave their cage ope, but don't try to force them out. After they've settled in for a week or two more, you can start working with each one individually. Since they've already gotten used to your hand, it's likely that you'll be able to build a good relationship with both of them to the point where they trust you and will enjoy being out with you 

It just takes lots of time and patience, and along the way you can read through the "Training and Bonding" section here on the forums as Randy suggested is a very good idea :thumbsup:

Since you didn't quarantine, there's a small chance one or both birds could get sick, but as you seem to have gotten them from the same place in a very short time frame I would say the risk is minimised. 

Keep in mind that taming two birds is more difficult than taming one, so always be sure to go at their pace and enjoy the journey 

I hope to see lots more of your gorgeous pair! I'm sure they'll love spending time with you soon!

To be sure you're fully up to date on the best way to care for your babies, be sure to read through all the stickies on the forums, too, which are the posts at the top of each subforum "stuck" there for easy reference  Deborah has provided links to a list of them that will be helpful! If you read through all the links provided and still have a question, be sure to ask! 

I'm looking forward to seeing you around and we're glad you've joined us! :wave:


----------



## LeoandSkie

I came home and saw all of these comments and agree 100% with pretty much everything said.
My boyfriends budgie is getting a large flight cage so he's giving me the large one he has now. Hopefully they will settle in nicely when the change does happen but im holding off for a bit just to make sure they are comfortable. I agree that they might just be scared but they chirp to one another on my hand now and they actually sleep. Skie is not shy when it comes to where she wants to be. She easily flies back into her cage and calls for Leo too as well when she's ready. Definitely some more hard work and I can't wait to see how much they learn. Thankyou for everything and all of the support and feedback, will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## Penzance

Lovely budgies!  Good luck with your training and bonding!


----------

